# OGF Salmon Fest ???



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Was curious how many guys are going up to Lake Ontario in August and what days-ports? 

A few years ago, before I moved to Florida a couple of our crews (Lundy) met up in Point Breeze and stayed at the same place. Had a couple "pops" after fishing and BS'd about fishing, the whole group ended up going to dinner....had a really good time and a lot of laughs...

Anyway, not into the whole formal outing-planning thing but was curious who was going in August and which port. Maybe we can move some dates-ports around slightly and get 4 or 5 boats together on the same weekend....

Just a thought...

Personally, I am thinking olcot, 3 or 4 day weekend late august during the derby... More than likely stay at the lighthouse motel, clean, cheap, and plenty of parking...


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

We'll be there (Olcott) Labor Day weekend - fishing for a 30#+ (which doesn't seem to be that big a deal so far this year in May or June - WOW!)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

i would love to share the expense with someone. i really wanted to make it with Ron last year but with moving into a new house i just couldnt make it happen. I sold my trailerable boat this spring so I would have to partner up as a non boater. Im good at running rods, i drink the "pops" and can bs fishin with the best of them


----------



## kingeider (Apr 27, 2010)

I am going to try to get up to Olcott around that time. Never done it on my own but would like to give it a try. I have been debating between Olcott and Ludington Michigan.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be fishing the islands out of Leland, MI. the first weekend of August. I do want to fish Ontario too, if I can get away in late August. The size of the fish seem to be larger there.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be at Point Breeze August 4,5,6,7 and the third week in August. Some of the guys from Fairport Rod and Reel use to fish here the same weeks.

Bernie


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Bernie,

I did the one year and then I switched to Olcott. Dave used to go up there for a week over labor day as well.... It's been a while! LOL Hoping to get back into the swing of things...


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be hauling my Cherokee up to Olcott after fishing the Erie Pro-Am on Aug 7-8. I will be up until Sept. 12th and am at Dock #4 at Newfane Marina. Anyone can stop by and chat, throw back a couple of brown pops and talk a little Salmon 101. See you in August, long live the King!


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Will be up Labor day weekend and one other in August most likely the weekend after the Summer Slam in Erie as well.

Oh ya out of Olcott.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Im in if anything develops! 

T*BUG :T


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

A cherokee in Olcott? sounds like Reel Thrill to me. Will probably see you up there around that time. Good luck to anyone headed up there. Walleye are fun but the kings are where its at


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Is this on Lake Ontario?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Jason,

Planning on a trip to Point Breeze August 19 through Aug 22nd.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I will be in Olcott Labor Day weekend with my crew.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Wasn't thinking when I posted, this is Lake Ontario... It's looking like I may go a couple different weekends... 

Lundy, I planning Labor day weekend, the 2nd thru the 6th. I may be able to do two trips and come up on 21st and 22nd as well..... I'll let you know if I can get a crew together for that weekend. Are you guys planning on fishing the 22nd or leaving in the morning?


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

kingeider said:


> I am going to try to get up to Olcott around that time. Never done it on my own but would like to give it a try. I have been debating between Olcott and Ludington Michigan.


Go to Olcott. Kings are WAY bigger...

Plus you have the options to fish Kings athat are running 18 mile (Olcott) and the HUGE stocks that run the Niagara all within 18 miles of port.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Cool Thread. I'll be in Olcott August 5th - 8th with my crew and a big 'ol spread behind the boat. Love those kingers. :T:T

If anyone else is in the area during this time let's communicate.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Jason,

I'm sure we will fish Sunday morning for a few hours before heading home


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Lundy,

Where you staying?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We stay in Albion instead of right in Point Breeze. Hotel with AC, boat parking, gas, restaurants, stores, ice, everything open early. 15 minute drive each way.

The last time I stayed at 4C's it was 85 deg at night and no AC to be found

Dollingers motor inn
Albion, NY
585-589-6308


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

goin to point breeze for the 3rd year now, luck's gotta change, last year 10-14 foot waves (2 days no fishing), year before that got monster salmon and blown off the lake the 2nd day. hopin maybe this year we can make the drive from huron and ACTUALLY fish for 2 days. seems to me that ontario is even more temperamental than erie. is it so, or do i just have bad luck?


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

dsoy28.....what weekend are you going..... Everyone else will go a differnet one!  Just kidding!!! Hopefully you have better luck this year!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Tommybouy said:


> Is this on Lake Ontario?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Erie thread but it isn't Erie just a lot of those guys go there. My biggest fish which was a 30 + King came from there so would love to give it another shot.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Erie thread but it isn't Erie just a lot of those guys go there. My biggest fish which was a 30 + King came from there so would love to give it another shot.


Thanks for the information. I've heard about this area but know very little and after reading I want to learn more

30+! My uncled popped one that is in the mid-20's and he said that it about took him to his knees. 30+ would be an awesome trophy - congrats!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

For the guys going to Point Breeze/ Albion: Make sure to stop at Tillmans Village Inn on 104 and 98. This place has the best PRIME RIB in the world. Try the Carrige Cut if you want a challenge. Well worth the trip even from Olcott, but bring an appetite...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The King & Eye said:


> For the guys going to Point Breeze/ Albion: Make sure to stop at Tillmans Village Inn on 104 and 98. This place has the best PRIME RIB in the world. Try the Carrige Cut if you want a challenge. Well worth the trip even from Olcott, but bring an appetite...


We eat at Tillmans at least once each trip. Many years ago they brought a hat to my son as he consumed the last bite of a huge prime rib that said "I Ate The Big One"

Excellent prime rib for sure and the history of the place being an old stagecoach stop is pretty cool


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone wants to bring their boat and join us you are welcome. If you have never done this type fishing before we can get you started in the right direction.

Just need a couple of downriggers and wire line dipsy setups.

EE and I hope Het will be there at the same time. It's a fun time and some nice fish are normally caught


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Lundy,

Booked at Dollingers for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.... August 20-22...

See you guys there.... Now I just need to put a crew together! LOL


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing you again!

Crew? Call Wes


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Already did! LOL May have to see what Big Daddy is doing as well! Hint Hint...


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Lundy said:


> We eat at Tillmans at least once each trip. Many years ago they brought a hat to my son as he consumed the last bite of a huge prime rib that said "I Ate The Big One"
> 
> Excellent prime rib for sure and the history of the place being an old stagecoach stop is pretty cool


We eat there every year in october when we fly fish for salmon in the rivers. They have awsome food for sure!!


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

What is place right down the street from Tillmans....Carlton Grill or Carlton Inn??? We ate there one evening and Dixie Chickens Cousin tried to eat-finish a 40+ oz prime rib. I looked like two roasts when they brought it out. He about finsihed it too! He had a couple bites left when the waitress came around and asked if anyone wanted dessert....he piped up "yes" we all about died in laughter when he ordered a piece of their chocolate peanutbutter pie.... If he wouldn't have ordered the pie I bet he would have finished the prime rib!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Lundy said:


> If anyone wants to bring their boat and join us you are welcome. If you have never done this type fishing before we can get you started in the right direction.
> 
> Just need a couple of downriggers and wire line dipsy setups.
> 
> EE and I hope Het will be there at the same time. It's a fun time and some nice fish are normally caught


We were planning on towing the boat up there in mid-late July. Is the wire line really necessary on dipseys? I've read about the fleas but I don't really want to get wire line if I can get away with 30 lb braid like I have the dipseys rigged now. Also, is it better to wait until late August? Finally, can wire line be used on the same poles as Erie or will the wire line cut a grove into the eyes on the rod? I've never used the stuff.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeHunter said:


> We were planning on towing the boat up there in mid-late July. Is the wire line really necessary on dipseys? I've read about the fleas but I don't really want to get wire line if I can get away with 30 lb braid like I have the dipseys rigged now. Also, is it better to wait until late August? Finally, can wire line be used on the same poles as Erie or will the wire line cut a grove into the eyes on the rod? I've never used the stuff.


Mike,

Depending on the fleas you can run braid, we did for the first couple of years. If the fleas are bad they will build up to the point to where you can not reel any line at all on braid. I don't use wire because I like it, I use it because I have to for fleas and increased depth. I also think it creates some kind of electrically charge or harmonics or something that attracts salmon. Two years ago when Het, Shortdrfit and crew were there, 75% of the fish Josh and I took that trip were on the wire line dipsy setups. last year the riggers took the majority

You can purchase a twili-tip to put on the end of your normal dipsy rods. The tips are just put on with hot melt. A lighter for a little heat and you can change them and your normal tips back and forth really quickly.

The fishing according to guys I've talked to at Point Breeze and reading some reports is silly hot right now for a mixed bag of fish. I am thinking of making a trip in the next couple of weeks if I can arrange my schedule

The reason I normally go in mid August is that the mature kings start showing up in numbers staging for the run up the river starting sometime in late August. A lot of mature kings within just a few miles of the harbor, normally don't have to make the 15 miles runs to find fish. It's a lot like why people fish the reefs in Erie in the spring, the fish are more concentrated in specific areas

The key is stable weather and a defined temp break. They use the temp break like structure. You are looking for the 45-50 deg water. It is great when it is down 40-50 ft, but sometimes it's down at 100' or more. When it is that deep it is tough fishing just getting a lure down to them. The swing back on riggers cables is huge and trying to get a dipsey down there is in my mind impossible. 

When the temp is deep is another reason for the wire line over braid. I can get more depth with wire on my dipsy. On average each year the majority of salmon seem to come from 40-80' unless the water is all screwed up.

Two years ago after a big blow we had 43 deg water at the harbor mouth top to bottom in 100 '. We had to run out 6-8 miles to find 50 deg surface water. Then we caught fish in the top 20-30. The temp break we had was not horizontal that year but vertical dividing the extremely cold water and the slightly warmer water'


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, although I'm not Mike  I didn't realize there was someone with a similar name on here until well after I made an account.

I hadn't ever heard of the twili-tips so I'll have to get some of those.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeHunter said:


> Thanks, although I'm not Mike


In that case I take back everything I said


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

U want the wire. In the pic below you will see how the fleas are completely clogging up the line, this is actually on a wire setup. However they wil usually only gather around the bottom near your dipsey and when you want to clean them off, you can hold your fingers on the wire and slide your fingers down and the wire shreds them right off. With mono or braid...you won't even be able to get this far. You'll be stuck like chuck and won't even be able to reel your line in...it's THAT BAD....buy the wire, best 90 bucks you'll ever spend on 2 spools of line. 

If the fleas aren't so bad running braid can be tolerable...but you NEVER know what it's going to be like when you fish up there.

Run 30 pound mono on riggers or your asking for it on those reels and rods as well. 

See the pic? image this strung up along your entire line. 

Het and Shortdrift couldn't even deal with it....they just spooled up with wire problem solved. 

I run wire and wire only. I leave my braided diver rods at home.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> U want the wire. In the pic below you will see how the fleas are completely clogging up the line, this is actually on a wire setup. However they wil usually only gather around the bottom near your dipsey and when you want to clean them off, you can hold your fingers on the wire and slide your fingers down and the wire shreds them right off. With mono or braid...you won't even be able to get this far. You'll be stuck like chuck and won't even be able to reel your line in...it's THAT BAD....buy the wire, best 90 bucks you'll ever spend on 2 spools of line.
> 
> If the fleas aren't so bad running braid can be tolerable...but you NEVER know what it's going to be like when you fish up there.
> 
> ...


What is the brand of wire you run??


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have Opti-Tackle 30lb in camo color 1000ft fills a Diawa 47 LCA perfectly. Malin is another very popular brand as is AFW (american fishing wire) all are good and haven't heard a bad thing about any of them. You need to watch your drags while using wire, I have a black offshore release tied to my rail mount rod holders that I clip on the wire so I can keep a decently loose drag without the line slipping on turns or swells. When a fish hits the drag is set and the release pops from the wire, you can half hitch a rubber band to the wire other side to the handle of the reel...that gets old tho. The release trick does the job and it's always there waiting and ready. 

Just another reason why a quality reel is needed, they need the drag power to hold the wire down without slipping but still have an active drag...magda's really don't do well as I found out after borrowing a set.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks K Gone 1 last question. what reels do you use for Down riggers.
Thanks, WW


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

All Diawa 47LCA for both wire and riggers. I do use a accudepth plus 57 for 10color leadcore for salmon. Otherwise LCA's across the board. Diawa are the only reels I run on my boat for walleye as well. Every model has proven themselves to be workhorses for me over the years. I'm running 30 pound Maxima for on the rigger reels. Screaming drags for me less than 2 weeks, WHOOO HOO 4 days of heart pumping action.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Malin Wire is located in Brookpark on Smith Rd. You can stop in the actual factory there and buy miles of wire line for almost the same cost of a couple Opti-Tackle or Mason regular spools. I bought the bulk spool a few years ago and have shared it with my friends to recoup the cost and still have alot on the spool. That was three years ago. I don't have their number on hand but with a little investigating it would not be too hard to find. Yes, it is a must on your diver setups. As for your rigger rods I would not spool entire spool of 30 lb. test. I would tie a 20 lb. flourocarbon leader -20 ft. (blood knot or small Sproos swivel that can be reeled in the guide of the level wind) Then put on 150 ft. of the 30lb. or I use the Flea-Flicker made by Cortland line that is oval shapped that the fleas can not grab on to and then a main line of your choosen line on the spool. I use the Ande Pink 20 lb. to load the spool. If you want to make a small investment get a 40 to 45 class level wind, Okuma has one for just over $100 and get a 300 ft. spool of the Opti-Tackle copper line rigged with braided backing and a flourocarbon leader pre-made (I have seen this at Gander Mtn. here) This rig is nick-named Lucifers Leadcore because it goes way down and has a knack of pulling big fish, fish it right down the gut or put it on an in-line and watch a king do a great impression of Jaws as it takes down a red barrel. On Lake Ontario there is no room for shotty equipment, knotted leaders, bad knots, cheap swivels and so on. These fish (especially this year) will make you pay for rookie play. Sure, you can get away with poor tackle on a 12 pound king or 6 poung steelie but when the big boy comes a callin he won't take it easy on your equipment. Make sure to throw a couple of white Spin Doctors and green (Kryptonite) flies into your program on any setup, they are great for mature kings.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I use 47's on my wire setups but have always used my 27's on my riggers with 30lb power Pro with 100' of 30 lb mono to 10' of 20-25 fluorocarbon leader.

The 100' of 30 mono solves the flea problems.

I haven't been spooled yet but when we have a big king on I normally pull the other rods and work him with the boat, I allows us to get them in much faster. You know pretty quick if it is a fish that you need to pull everything or maybe just partial.

I can tell you from experience that pulling the other rods and getting the downrigger cables up and out of the way on a big fish will allow you to really reduce lost fish at the boat. I promise you that a 30 lb king at the back of the boat can go anywhere it wants and really fast and there is nothing you can do about it but hang on


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Kevins pic show a Twili-tip used for wire line setups


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I use 47's on my wire setups but have always used my 27's on my riggers with 30lb power Pro with 100' of 30 lb mono to 10' of 20-25 fluorocarbon leader.
> 
> The 100' of 30 mono solves the flea problems.
> 
> ...


Amen to that. When we get a big one on we always pull other rods, I'm usually only running a 5 rod spread, 2 riggers, 2 wires and copper or core down the chute (which has taken many big fish and my biggest) moonshine carbon 14 early and late in the day ALWAYS delivers. never fails. 


Like the other poster said, white on white crush glow spin doc in low light conditions always pulls fish as well, I have caught on mirages and hammer glow in the morning hours.

A couple must have's are. Many other good ones I have around 75 fly in my boat and the same 10 catch fish, same with attractors, listed below. 
Hammers 
Green Crinkles
42nd 
Mirages
Big Fin- caught a 28 on this fly 

Any variation of these 3 (whites, green and blues) always deliver. I'm never had luck on golby browns or purples or any fly with orange in it. It's always greens, whites and blues

Spin docs, sattle up to spend some money on these. Dalmation or cows (ones with spots) are good. 


Mnt Dew is a must have
White on white as mentioned earlier. 
Boy blue (blue holo with crush on the other side)
42nd
NBK (natural born killer). 
Emeral chrome shiner


Glow stuff is a must for salmon, spoons, dr's and fly's. They flat out WORK. 

Don't skimp on gear- I use saltwater grade sampo's, seaguar flour 40 and 50 pound, clear dreamweaver snubbers, and keep your hooks razor sharp when these fish hit you need to drive it home and hard, the battle can be long you need them to stay buckled up for awhile because your going for a ride. 

To learn more visit attheoak and lake ontario united or ask questions here, some good salmon sticks on this site as well. 

I'm sure me and other guys can talk about spoons for awhile, I usually catch most of the big kings on Mag's NK's, Dreamweaver and Moonshine. I have 1 Mag Micheal Jackson that has delivererd big a couple times hottest one of the day. 



Here is a copy and paste from Tom Allan owner of A Tom Mik, for fly and attractor recamendations. 

Green attractor / green fly (#23 or #29)
Green glow attractor / green glow fly (#41, #146, #164)
Mtn Dew attractor or chrome / mirage or B-Fly Type (#73, #97, #106, #204)

Few super hot specific:
8" White green dot spinnie / #T102 Hammer
(All the time)

8" #70350 spinnie / #T41 Green Glow (Favors over cast but can be ran at all times)

8" Mtn Dew #70005 spinnie / #T106X Big Fin B Fly
(Sun)

8" White or white glow attractor / #43 White Glow Fly
(Overcast) ran first thing in am only first hour

Chrome attractor / #T97 or L204
(Sun)


----------



## newmrc (Nov 1, 2009)

I going to the Oak, July 23-29 and August 20-26. Staying at North of the Ridge campground. My boat is a red 620 with a Merc on the back. Stop by say HI and have a drink.

K-Gone that is some great info. After reading that i have to step up my spin doc collection. I run mostly wht/wht and grn/wht. Do you have a place online to buy A Tom flies? 

When the bite is steady I like to run just the 2 riggers. When a King hits 1 bring in the other and put the boat in neutral. Just make sure the deck is clear because you will be using all of it.! Now I'm pumped, cant wait.

Ron Newmister


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

As Kevin and others have pointed out..it is VERY important that you NOT skimp on any part of the process with kings.

This also applies if you choose to use Flea Flicker line, as it will twist in a heartbeat (badly) if you do not use quality swivels. 

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

newmrc said:


> I going to the Oak, July 23-29 and August 20-26. Staying at North of the Ridge campground. My boat is a red 620 with a Merc on the back. Stop by say HI and have a drink.
> 
> K-Gone that is some great info. After reading that i have to step up my spin doc collection. I run mostly wht/wht and grn/wht. Do you have a place online to buy A Tom flies?
> 
> ...


A Tom Mik website has all of then obviously, but I like to order from GLoutdoors, he has all the hottest spoons, a solid collection of dr's and some fly's and his prices are the best I have found. If you going to the oak, you can buy the couple local shops up there help the locals out. I have my ducks in a row when I go but always drop some coin while getting licensed up...Its in my nature to keep buying and buying tackle...I'm sure everyone does this while up there. Siggs rigs and big weenie both have website. Green Hypnotist, Bluegreen Hypnotist, Blue Dolphin get mentioned alot, expecially the Green Hypnotist,Habanero these are siggs fly's. I've ordered from ATM before a little pricier but he has them all. 


here are some good ATM flies. The tourny rigged fly with octopus and trebel are awesome, this is probably why I run ATM or I tie my own and run whatever this rigging with 2 hooks sticks them good. After I boat a fish it's surgery to get the hooks out, they are stuck like chuck all up in there mouth and face. 
#T23 Crinkle Green 
#T29 Green Pearl 
#T41 Ultra Green Glow 
#T73 Mirage Glow 
#T96 T.G. Fly 
#T100 Skein's Machine 
#T102 Hammer Fly 
#T106 Big Fin Fly aka. "B" Fly 
#T107X Glow Green Hammer 
#T119 Glow Hammer 
#T120 Silver Hammer 
#T126 Pro-Am Fly 
#T138 Crazy Bitch
#T146 Hypnotist 

Spoons, run carmel dolphin or modified carmel dolphin if the sun is up, it's a killer spoon. As I said before Moonshine glow mag's early and late or under clowds. 42nd spoons is a good one and make sure you have some tranny's and gators as well, alot of variations of them all of them are good. white and black spoons are good as well. I have yet to have a good day with anything purple, orange (expect carmel dolphin) and red. Blues, white, blacks, greens. Blue dolphin and yellow ice is a good ones too.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Be aware the Sharks are huge already this year 6 Sharks over 30# weighed at Whitby on Big fish Friday in JUNE. I will be stepping it all to 50# for this fall as the 40+#er is coming home with me. 

As far as spinnys the Wonderbread and cow spinnies have been smoking this year along with the Hammer and shredded flies from A-TOM-MIK.

Like Kev says gloutdoors has the best prices but if you order direct from A-TOM-MIK they always throw some extra goodies in.

Put the largest Springer I have ever put in my boat in May this year and August is going to be Sweet.

Wire diver rips zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................ :B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The fish are defintely huge this year, gonna be an interesting fall LOC. 

I'm heading up for 4 days of fishing next thu-sun. Fishing out of Olcott. Weather forcast looks great but it could change (crossing fingers). I hope to get back up early september for the inside bite...also looking for a big boy. Still looking for a 30 but I'll take a 40  

Biggest I've boated is 27, on my boat I've seen a 28 1/2 and another at 27 1/2 brother and friend caught those. Those fish came within 20 minutes of each other. My heart wasn't slowed down from the 28 and the wire takes off like a freight train...I CAN'T wait for next week.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

What pound test lead core do you guys run up there.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The pictures of the KOTL tourney definitely got my attention.

Holy balls....those are some kings now son!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, this is the reason for the season..... Let the Salmon games begin. Saddle up, strap it on and get ready for the ride!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

newmrc said:


> When the bite is steady I like to run just the 2 riggers. When a King hits 1 bring in the other and put the boat in neutral. Just make sure the deck is clear because you will be using all of it.! Now I'm pumped, cant wait.
> 
> Ron Newmister


I ahve to disagree with the neutral idea. There is nothing worse than having a king seee the boat or net and pass it. I will go in and out of gear but we always try to keep the matures off one corner of the stern or the other. Spent many a morning circling a big king. 

The best fight I ever had was during the LOC fall derby 5-6 years ago. Had a rigger fire with a spoon. The reel was loaded with fresh 20 xt. After pulling the other rigger and 2 dipseys the fish had a Daiwa 47 down to 2 wraps of line. I stood on the bow while we chased it down. Got wo within about 200 ft when a Trophy with Ohio registration decided to do make a right hand turn. I tried to wave them off, they waved back and cut the fish off with their rigger cables. I would have not been too upset if I were fishing the pierheads or the pack but we were the only 2 boats in eye sight. If it was hooked in the mouth it was a giant king never had a fight like it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BuckeyeHunter and GotOne, August of '08


----------



## ETC (Aug 30, 2007)

King and Eye


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

St. Claire Musky bait. LOL just kidding I know you boys love your salmon especially K-gone thats all I have been hearing about go catch one already Rocchi.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Don"t forget about the great offshore bite for steelhead and mixed kings 7-15 miles offshore in Olcott and Pt. Breeze. This espeically comes into play if upwelling or better known as the dreded rollover occurs from a hard east or northeast blow. Inshore waters crumple quickly when the blow is on and is less effected in deeper waters. This is a picture of an 18+ steelie that took first place in the Orleans Derby last year. It mangled a Neon Dolphin Stinger 15 miles north of Olcott. These fish like to be spoon fed but I wouldn't hesitate to throw a couple of flasher fly combos for a deep water rouge. While spin doctors are the most popular I have used the E-chip flashers and they have outfished spinnys on occasion on my boat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Last July 15th and 16th we fished over 470 FOW. Took us awhile to find them we started inside and made our way out there (11miles between wilson and olcott) once we hit the skum line and fish, we couldn't keep our rods in the water, sunday we knew the fish where there. Had around 100 shots in the 2 days of fishing. probably the best trip fishing ever in my life to date. We pulled matures in the afternoon and were throwin back moster coho, 30 inch steelies we couldn't beat off with a stick. SICK! 

The one shot with the 4 of us biggest was 27 look at the size of the other fish and the coho's we where catching. Spoons on riggers where on fire on fire but took a ton of fish off wire towing spinny's as well. Everything was on fire really.

Next week is shaping up to be great weather temp should be set up perfect for a mid waters to offshore bite. Going to be a blast.

SHARKS! 

We fished off Jason Kopf boat for this trip. Papascott was there too. (in pic) 85-92 degrees flat water


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Well....we are booked for two trips, possibly three so far...

Olcott on July 23rd till the 25th 
Point Breeze August 19-22th

September 3-6th...not sure where yet


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Kim - thats an awesome setup you have on your rig!

You guys are killing me with all this talk and pics....making me wish I wouldnt have sold my trailerable boat! Now I'm stuck to fishing from Catawba.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Running our balls through the bait in 610 feet of water.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Kgone how was your trip?

To those heading to Olcott: reserve slips pronto. I just reserved a slip for August 5-8 and there was only two available. Get on the horn pronto.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ReelPower said:


> Kgone how was your trip?
> 
> To those heading to Olcott: reserve slips pronto. I just reserved a slip for August 5-8 and there was only two available. Get on the horn pronto.


Leaving tomorow after work fishing thu, fri, sat, half day sunday. I'll have a full report when I get home. with HD video if I can figure out how to upload to youtube off my computer  Fishing is nothing short of action packed right now.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

The fleas are ridiculous up there right now, even wires are needing to be retied multiple times a day to get them off another 2 weeks or so and they will just be horrible.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

OK Kevin don't leave us hanging! How was Olcott?


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> I have Opti-Tackle 30lb in camo color 1000ft fills a Diawa 47 LCA perfectly. Malin is another very popular brand as is AFW (american fishing wire) all are good and haven't heard a bad thing about any of them. You need to watch your drags while using wire, I have a black offshore release tied to my rail mount rod holders that I clip on the wire so I can keep a decently loose drag without the line slipping on turns or swells. When a fish hits the drag is set and the release pops from the wire, you can half hitch a rubber band to the wire other side to the handle of the reel...that gets old tho. The release trick does the job and it's always there waiting and ready.
> 
> Just another reason why a quality reel is needed, they need the drag power to hold the wire down without slipping but still have an active drag...magda's really don't do well as I found out after borrowing a set.


Do you put any backing on your spools before you put on the Opti tackle wire??? If so how much


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are using 47LCAs you do not need any backing on 30# wire as a 1000' spool will fill the reel perfectly, do wrap some electrical tape on the spool though before spooling the wire on.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Im spooling them up tonight.


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

This trip sounds fun. I am looking for a weekend charter in August. Thanks for the thread. I will post when I confirm dates. Hope to meet some OGF's up there. I used to go to Manistee Michigan every year 25 years ago and MAN WAS THAT A BLAST.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

kramerpage said:


> This trip sounds fun. I am looking for a weekend charter in August. Thanks for the thread. I will post when I confirm dates. Hope to meet some OGF's up there. I used to go to Manistee Michigan every year 25 years ago and MAN WAS THAT A BLAST.


My Bonnie an OGF sponsor and he will be doing Salmon charters out of Olcott in August. Marc is a very very good Salmon fisherman with some tourney wins up there I believe. I've picked up some good info from him while talking to him. He posted and said he'll be running trips all of august on Friday, Saturday's and Sunday's. He has a nice Carolina Classic. Check him out. Ontario's fish are biggers than Michigan your in for a real treat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

And for anyone going up to Ontario. I HIGHLY suggest going WITH wire divers. It's costly but well worth the money fishing with braid just won't cut it. I had rigger fish that I couldn't even reel in all the way, we would have to back up and have someone clean them off in order for us to even keep reeling. This was with 30 lb mono, if you ran braid it would be impossible to reel in even that far. The wire were still catching them but you could clean them and saw them off at the twili tip while reeling and even then it was a struggle if you didn't check lines and keep them clean. Lazy fisherman would be in a world of hurting had to check and clean every 20 minutes to prevent them from building up.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks K-Gone. My dates are filling up fast. Ill be fishing ever thur. Fri. and Sat. Full day trips are 450.00 and evening trips are 200.00 for three hours. Ill be docked in Olcott Ny. this is a cool town that offers camping and house rental. This is going to be one heck of a year for big fish. Give me a call at 440. 242. 1904. fishmybonnie.com 
thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Marc, when do you leave for Olcott? First trip. Next weekend the 30th and 
1st?


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

I will be there August 28th-30th. Can't wait. I thoroughly enjoy the entire trip. Let me know if anyone will be up there those dates. I'm happy to share info.

Tom


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Wish I could make it up there. Damn knee surgery from being in Afghanistan, leaves me with pleanty of time but makes for a long day in a boat. Everyone have fun.:B


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Going up July 29th thru August 1st. Will post pictures and reports when we get back.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Stinky Fingers what's the report?

Walleye Whacker good luck and please give up some info.

My crew is a go on Aug. 5-8...anyone else in the area at the time who would like to share intel? I'm usually on 68. "ReelPower".

Got my whole alewives and bait rigs for midday tactics. Interested to see how it goes. :B

Jarrett


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Im going this weekend as well.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be in Olcott 8/20-22. And am working near Rochester so will have the boat at Sandy Creek for the whole Fall LOC.


----------



## newmrc (Nov 1, 2009)

Fish out of Oak Orchard, Saturday thru Thursday. 20 -40 bites a day. Alot of steelhead with some mature kings and coho also. Most where caught on mag spoons off the riggers or wire divers. Hot spoons NBK's, gold 42 second, gold nukes and carmel dolphins. 27N to 30N line was was best for both salmon and trout. Ran out to weather bouy 36N one day for some great action on offshore steelies.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!!

I am really looking forward to fishing the Oak again in a couple of weeks


----------



## fishergirl&hubby (May 6, 2009)

It's not often that I have posted but I thought that I would share our fishing experience this last weekend on Lake Ontario out of Port Weller in St. Catherine's. I'm originally from Canada and travel back frequently to visit family in Hamilton, Ontario. We hauled our 18' bowrider up and on Friday we were out at 11 am and fished until 2 pm in 90' to 240' of water. We had four rods with braid on dipsy's. Outer rods on #3 setting had a glow green flasher with echip and a mountain dew fly and and a lemon icicle spin doctor with a white glow fly out 100' to 170' depending on the depth and the inside rods were on #1 settings with moonshine magnum spoon tnt and michigan stinger magnum spoon killer yellow glow out 50' to 75'. All took fish ... we had a huge hit on the lemon icicle spin doctor and white glow fly and within a matter of minutes we lost it all ... fish and tackle gone ... the ring on the swivel failed ... it was so sad .. we knew it had been a monster fish. So ... after coming in 8 for 10 keeping one brown, three steelhead and one king .. seeing Frank from Y Knot charters who is a resident charter captain there at this time of the year (he really is a class act .. we chartered him once out of Hot waters and he remembered us) we headed off to the tackle store and repurchased what we lost.

The next day we were on the water again at 11:30 am in 240' of water ... fishing was slow but after an hour we had a hit on the lemon icicle which took a 22 pound king .. 5 min after we put that same lure out we had another hit which took a respectable steelhead .. we only caught one more on the same lure which was a shaker before heading in.

All in all we had a great time fishing with my sister the first day and my father the second(he reeled in the 22 lb king and his smile will be a memory for a lifetime) ... I had been concerned that not fishing with riggers and only dipsy's was not going to be productive but I was wrong (my husband did not have the same concerns as myself) and the fleas really were not bad at all.

Have fun fishing Lake Ontario on your upcoming trips ... it really is a blast


----------



## fishergirl&hubby (May 6, 2009)

There is one more thing that I need to add to my post and that is the first day we had our regular walleye net that we use for Lake Erie and it really did not cut it for the bigger fish of Lake Ontario ... a couple of them we had to Bogo them into the boat lol. The second day we had a much bigger net and had no problems


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm heading to Olcott this Friday its the first time salmon fishing this year. I am looking forward to K Gonefishing fishing report from this weekend.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fished off Olcott saturday and sunday, saturday we started in 275 and pointed in north ran into fish at the 27.5 and found a nice pocket of fish 2 miles long about 1 mile around the 28.5 to the 30 line somewhere about the 45 west, 50 degree water was around 45 down. We killed the steelhead boating more than we could count (around 35-40) kept some that were bleading and hooked deep most on fly's had around 7 fish around 10 pounds or so maybe a couple pushing 11-12 and many in the 7-9 range, fished Peerless Gators off riggers with Spin Docs and ATM fly's off our inside wires and spoons on our outside wires, earlier in the day the inside wires were the only ones firing along with the riggers the outside wires completely dead then later in the day the insides went dead and outsides fired really well (weird) so many different fly's and spin docs worked for steelies I don't know which one was best but without a doubt the Peerless Gator Spoons were best on the probe rigger taking 5 kings to 15 pounds all 1 and 2 year old fish second biggest was 11 pounds. Went out for an evening bite looking for a mature inside waters 65-110, couldn't find one, took a 5 pound king and a couple skips called it around 8pm, after a long day (took a few hour break mid day for lunch). Ran the 1 1/2 wires at 100-125 and 3 setting at 125-145 riggers in the 40-55 range. 

A guy I know took more kings then we did and he kept a rigger in ice water all day 65-70 (he has 3 riggers so more to play with) so he did a little better on kings than us but we kept rods moving and faster than we could even manage just about all day. Speed at the ball was 2.75 and 3.0-3.1 on top give or take depending on direction of the troll lake conditions were picture perfect. 

Sunday- Rough water wind out of the ENE bumpy ride out solid 2-4's with some 5's in the mix with red sky in the morning and went to the same spot- first fish hit a nice steelie Green Crinkle ATM on a Green Spin Doc taped out at over 30 inches with a hook jaw real pink sides nice fish then took a 16 pound small mature on a Green Dot Spinny with a Billy V Green Ghost Siggs Fly off a rigger parked at 42, fish was rediculous strong for only being a 16 though I had one over 20 on but came up short great fight. Trolled in the trough all the way back in and took another smaller king and a few more nice steelies box had 8 at the cleaners but action died at the 26 line, tough trolling in the stiff waves and wind. Pulled rods at noon and left home for Cleveland. Another great weekend (minus rough water sunday) 

Heard of a few big fish over 20 being caught here and there but not a ton of big fish are around yet, this week the inside waters should be setting up perfect and for guys going the inside bite beween 70 and 210 should be really good with more matures in the mix. Greens and blues continue to be good as always and chrome once again was good when the sun was up. Go get em. 

Didn't take to many pictures but here are a few I snapped with my Droid. Check out the streakers coming into the spread..you guessed it! Fish on!!!


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Went out of olcott for 4 days and just killed the steelhead. Fished from 480 to 400 FOW. We hooked up with around 20 steelhead both days on Friday and Saturday. The wind picked up on Sunday and kept us close to shore. We caught some kings around 130 FOW but were all in the 15-20 inch range. Only 2 nice kings all weekend. One was 8.5 pound and the other was 23 pounds. We allso hooked up a 15 pound steelhead and an 11.5 pound steelhead. The rest were all around 8-10 pounds. Over all a great 1st time to Olcott and had a great time.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Marc, when do you leave for Olcott? First trip. Next weekend the 30th and
> 1st?


Well, I'm a little late. I got the boat up to Olcott this weekend, and what a weekend. The off shore fishing was great. You cant beat the steelhead action. I hope that the near shore salmon is a little better this weekend. The BIG BOYS should be in any time. Ill be running trips every week from Thursday to Sunday. I have a few days open. I would love to have some Salmon Fest guys. 

Im running after noon trips for 200.00 three hours for four anglers. 
450.00 8hrs for four anglers. 

Its a great weekend get away. Check out Olcott-Newfane.com for a place to stay. The camp ground is walking distance from the marina. 

give me a call My Bonnie Charters 1-440-242-1904 fishmybonnie.com


----------



## hkg4142 (May 11, 2009)

Heading to Olcott tomorrow until Friday, will be on 68 as "Morning Wood". This is my first time fishing Ontario so looking to re rig my dipsy rods with wire and pick up some new gear when we get up there. Fleas... this is something new, you can shake them off? Is there a better wire to use that another to make it easier to get them off? Suggestions on Marina? Will be staying at a cottage near marina on West Main.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

I use malin 7 strand wire 30# but any 30# wire will work put some electrical tape on your spool and spool the whole 1000' on, stay away from the 20# until you start running wire more it kinks and twists a lot. The town marina right in olcott is nice 5$ to launch daily and a nice fish cleaning station. If you are looking for a slip it may be too late as they fill up fast this time of year. Good luck and be sure to post up results, I am itching to get back up in a few weeks. :B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Since Dipsey rods are cheap I suggest adding a twili tip to them, melt off the tip on a dipsey rod (8-10 fters) medium heavy work best and they are what's pictured below and you'll see the bend in them along with twilit tips, wire will eventually put a groove in regular tips which you want to avoid. Get some 5 minute expoxy, in the twili tip package they give you different size inserts for different size rod tips and your good to go for a set of wire divers. I have 47 LCA's on 9 ft medium heavy TDR's my buddy's forward rods are 10 fters with 47LC's. 30 pound 7 strand by Opti wire. Dipsey's with flasher flies at 3.0 mph have ALOT of pull on them you'll need to crank down the release on the diver so you don't get false releases and another reason why I like the med heavy rods, I also like a 10 inch snubber either dreamweaver or opti in clear not the lur jensen rubber junk ones that rot. Out of all the hits we had saturday I don't think we didn't capitalize on maybe 4 of them, mostly swings and misses on divers and I dropped a fiesty coho on a rigger. For riggers crank down on the rods until your tips are super tight so when they hit they get hooked solid, kings have hard mouths I even set the hook on them after the slack is gone to make sure they are hooked up good, a monster kings will be off and running before you even blink so get on a rod in a hurry and start cranking like a mad man and make sure you have no slack and adjust the drag immediately according to the fish, a king in the 25-30 range will spool you so put the screws to them a little bit, these aren't walleye you don't have to baby them so rod tip up high with alot of pressure. Ohh and a tip on the fleas, the twili helps saw them off, reel up reel fast to the twili and it will help shed them off, drop some line with pressure on the spool so you don't backlash (<pro tip you DON'T WANT TO BACKLASH WIRE YOU WILL BE CUTTING) then crank fast again and it will saw them off, if you have 4ft of fleas doing this 3-4 times will get them off, any remaining flease get off by hand wire does a great job of getting them off. If the bite is hot and heavy offshore your rods won't be in the water long enough to collect fleas, I usually always change depth and or baits and many times you'll get sea weed or other junk expecially working scum lines (if you see scum lines fish them don't avoid them it's usually a temp break or structure as they see it and it's usually loaded with fish) check lines every 15 minutes if rods are quiet. 

Hope this rambleing helps...HAVE FUN!

Buddy mark with a nice steelies. Had alot of pink on it (can't see in pic for some reason) so I took a pic.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope this isn't considered a "hijack," but we are planning on going to Olcott Labor Day Weekend. It will be my first time salmon fishing. My BF goes every year with a buddy, but this is the first time taking me and with his own boat. He and his buddy stay every year at The Lighthouse Motel so I guess that's the plan for this trip.

My question is can anyone tell me a place to rent a slip so we don't have to worry about taking the boat in/out of the water? We're planning on staying up there for three nights.

Feel free to share any other advice/warning for this newbie! 

Thanks,
FJ


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The only place to to dock/slip in Olcott is Olcott/Newfane Marina. Give them a call (716)778-5462, for info on tips, tackle etc read through this thread I posted a bunch of info


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, I appreciated the detailed information you included in your post and will continue to monitor this thread and search for information. Thanks for the slip information. I'll call them tonight or tomorrow. Excited about going! Hope I don't get pulled into the drink! lol


----------



## hkg4142 (May 11, 2009)

We got up here around 2pm today, went to the slippery sinker and Wes hooked us up with a few wire reels some flashers/ flys and a ton of info. We got on the water around 4 and fished in close 60'-120' water and tried all sorts of depths, only pulled back one shinook which was small and released. The winds had to pick up to 20+ out of the SW. Planning to head out early before dawn and start in close then head to 400+ and see what we can do.


----------



## hkg4142 (May 11, 2009)

Back from a few days of GREAT fishing! Thanks to Wes at the Slippery Sinker for all the info and help getting us geared up. Wednesday we where on the water by 5am and fished the inshore water for mature kings but did not hook into anything so we moved out deep to about 400' and got into one smaller steelhead so we packed up and moved northwest to about the 33/48 and it was one, we found a nice line that we just kept going back and fouth on and after a few hours had had 22 hits with 16 landed. 1 13# king, 1 13# steel, 3 8-10# coho, the rest where 8-12# steelhead. We released all but the King cohos and a few steelhead bleeders. Thursday we followed the same routine, inshore produced a small chinook and a 10# Atlantic! We then headed back to our numbers and picked through another 17 hits with 11 landed all steels and all released besides 2 bleeders. Looking forward to getting back there ASAP!!!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Weather and mechanical issues gave us some bad luck. I posted a detailed report on the Lake Ontario United south shore reports board.

Inshore 105-120 fow = spotty for kings but there's a few, fish close to bottom w/glow spoons off riggers or stealth dipsies 180-220 feet back.

Offshore = great for steelies and some mature/juvenile kings in the mix. Out at least to the 28 line, sounds like 30 and beyond was best. We didn't get to take advantage of the offshore bite much due to bad wind/boat problem.


----------



## kingeider (Apr 27, 2010)

Are there any OGF members from western Ohio (Columbus, Dayton, Toledo) going up to Olcott in the next few weeks? We were up there early this week and I accidentally left a couple fish skins in the freezer there which were going on the wall (I do taxidermy). If anyone could help me and bring them back I would be immensely appreciative as they are for my nephews and they are the biggest fish they have ever caught. Thanks


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Back in town for one day and then back to Lake O until Labor Day. Fished the skinny yesterday and boated a few browns a laker and two kings. Lost a big boy on the copper, grabbed a kryptonite fly and white glow spinny. Fished 80 - 100 ft. from the barn to the microwave. Offshore bite continues to be sizzilin hot. catch is 80/20 steelheads, mixed with coho's and kings with best action 10 to 13 miles out in 450 - 500 feet of water. Stop by the boat in Newfane Marina for the latest info (dock#4). Green glows, NBK's, Gators and Hawg Wild spoons have been top for us fished 40 to 70 down offshore. I have had a last minute cancellation due to an expectant mommy and have Saturday August 28th currently open. $480.00 for a group of four, $50 additional for a fifth or sixth crew member. Call me at (216) 570-3169 to make a reservation. Look at my site at www.reelthrillcharters.net for more info. Good luck to all OGF'ers making the run to Lake O....


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

Six More Day's,I Can't Wait!!!-Nice Job On The Fish RT.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

We are going up on the 18th of September to Lake O. Hoping to get into more kings and steelhead. Had a great time last month with the steelies.
Good Luck, WW


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Will be up Friday evening fishing all weekend, KingPin on 68.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

The Fall LOC Derby Starts Today Boy's And Girl's -$20,000 To The Winner,Time To Saddle Up And Ride North,(can't wait)-Me And My Crew will Be In Olcott The 26Th Thru The 29TH,P.M. Me If Your Goin-( I Put This Here As Not To Take Away From All Of The Wonderful Perch,Pirahna,And Sheephead Reports On The Erie Page LoL!)


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like mother nature will throw us a curve this week as a hard east/northeast blow could put a damper on the inshore bite. Forecast calls for 4 to 6's on Sunday evening and the cold water has flipped in close as the fog is starting. With a little luck things may clean up for the later part of the week. Here is a pic of an offshore bruiser that tipped over 30 lbs. He hit a DW Salmon Slapper down 80 ft. in 460 ft of water. The majority of the bite continues to be chromers and we lucked into two majors on Friday, all chrome and smaller kings on Sat. Spoons and flys behind Pro-Troll E-chip flashers and Spin Doctors. I think staging kings are still a week or two away but things can change fast. Good luck to all who are coming up in the next two weeks.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a fun trip. Sucks about no matures but its not only the fish that make memories.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

2 more day"s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Went to Olcott for some king fishing but ended up 23 for 37 on steel 2 coho an 2 BIG RIPPS that didn't want to stay hooked up. Ran dipsy's with wire line 1 an 2 settings an downrigger's. Had a great time an weather was perfect. Might make another trip in september. 

Thanks Kevin for all the info on setting up the wire lines, it really help use out.

Thanks Tom at Peerless Predator Spoons They Work Great! 

any Questions feel free to ask.

www.sirmanski.com


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Anyone else planning on going up? The weekend of the 11th?

Yeah Peerless Mag's work great on the Kings. One day 4 of our 5 fell victim to a Peerless Gator.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Planning on being up there that weekend as of now, depending on weather, hurricanes and how that affects the inside setup by then.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

kingnuke32 said:


> Planning on being up there that weekend as of now, depending on weather, hurricanes and how that affects the inside setup by then.


Looks like Labor day weekend is going to be a bust for many which will suck for many people including one of my good friends who has had a rough go with his boat who finally got it squared away. I'm VERY fortunate that for the past 4 years almost EVERY day I'm there I've only been blown off the water once in probably 25 days of fishing...timing is everything I guess. 

The extended forcast for the weekend after labor .....so far so good. (keeping fingers crossed) R&R is bringing back his Assassins looking forward to running them. Gotta love new hardware. Have some new Dr's I haven't ran yet too. The J's will get busted out and may even do some night casting.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya we will have to hook up out there it may end up being "THE" weekend to be there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

kingnuke32 said:


> Ya we will have to hook up out there it may end up being "THE" weekend to be there.


I sure hope so timing is everything and I'll have 3 days to do it and based on what I've seen and heard they are just starting to come around. I've heard about the gangbuster mature hook up days....I want to live one SO SO BAD. I've had some good days coming with real nice boxes with a few monsters but I want to have a day I'll talk about the rest of my life and get one over 30. :B 

Yeah we'll hook up for sure.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Since 4 mag spoon boxes full obviously isn't enough  where can I pick up some of those Peerless Spoons? Checked out the website but only see blanks?

Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Pm Sent, R&R mytacklebox.com


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Kevin I am hoping to get up there in the next couple of weeks. It may be that weekend. I have been fishing up there since the mid 80's. I have had a couple of days where the kings were jumping in the boat. You could do no wrong. Those are very special days indeed. I remember one year we had the cooler full and had to lay them on the floor. I have a picture of it somewhere.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I am supposed to go this weekend. This is the only weekend my son has off of the police academy. But the winds look like they are going to put a whipping on Lake O. Oh well, guess we'll have to resort to drinking Canadian beer all weekend if we decide to go.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just Ducky said:


> I am supposed to go this weekend. This is the only weekend my son has off of the police academy. But the winds look like they are going to put a whipping on Lake O. Oh well, guess we'll have to resort to drinking Canadian beer all weekend if we decide to go.


It's going to be a waste of time and money, lake won't be fishable based on all the forcasts I'm seeing  sucks for all the guys and gals that have holiday weekend plans including us on Erie.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Anyone going this weekend? 

Me and my buddy are going, two boats, one will be out thursday and I'll be out friday morning.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Hay Kevin - it wasn't a complete waste of time. I got to spend time with my son's and got my personal best King at 30.54 lbs on Friday night. Pictures to follow as soon as I download them from the camera to the PC. Fantastic morning yesterday, 8 Kings hooked, 4 landed. Wish I could go back with you. I can call you later to give details where to fish. If the weather cooperates for you this weekend, you will crush them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just Ducky said:


> Hay Kevin - it wasn't a complete waste of time. I got to spend time with my son's and got my personal best King at 30.54 lbs on Friday night. Pictures to follow as soon as I download them from the camera to the PC. Fantastic morning yesterday, 8 Kings hooked, 4 landed. Wish I could go back with you. I can call you later to give details where to fish. If the weather cooperates for you this weekend, you will crush them.


Very nice man, time with the family is always tops on the list of important things. Good job on the 30+ :BI haven't gotten one over 30. Looks like Fri, Sat, Sun will all be VERY good weather wise and the fishing should be on fire, northerly winds should blow some cold water back in which is needed, right now it's 65-71 degrees top to bottom but the fish are there based on what I've seen after the blow, more guys will be out on wednesday and thursday before I get there. 

And yes, I plan on crushing them!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Went to Olcott NY Friday through Monday. The weather was the story of the trip. Friday was fishable all day. So we decided to leave at 2:00 AM so we could fish in the morning as well, instead of just the afternoon. All day Saturday and Sunday morning we needed our heads examined if we went out on the lake. My oldest son, his girlfriend and my youngest son made up the crew. We managed to land 2 Kings and a Coho Friday. including my personal best 30.54 lb King and my youngest son's first ever King a 23.64 pounder. Tried to fish Sunday evening, the lake was calming down, but we never moved a rod. My youngest son and my older son's girlfriend had enough with the weather and drove home. My oldest son and I stayed to fish Monday morning. I am glad we decided to stay. It was the best morning of salmon fishing I ever had. We had 8 King hits and landed 4 ranging from 14 lbs to 28 lbs.

Here are a few photo's of the trip.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Fish! 

Did you fish out of Fort Niagra? I know you posted Olcott. When the weather was bad we would go to the Niagra river to try to salvage the bad weather trip. Congrats on the personal best king!

Thanks
John


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Beautiful FAT Salmon! Good times with your son and his biggest salmon! You cant beat that!!


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

10 more days!!!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice haul Ducky! Congrats on some nice kingers! Leave some up there for me, I will be in town on Friday. How is the ramp at the old fort doing?


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

The ramp is a little better this year. They did a little work on it this spring. Yes we fished off the east end of the Bar. Should have said that in my report. We stayed in Olcott and fished out in front 2 times and never moved a rod. All fish were caught at the Bar over 80-100' of water working the contour of the wall. We set the rods 70-85' down on the riggers. We also took some huge rips off the wire at 170' and 200' back.


----------

